# Mt Isa/dajarra carpet python breeders



## Bl69aze (Nov 16, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can contact a breeder who breeds these?

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/mt-isa-dajarra-carpet-collection.214623/

They are beautiful and I would love to have one or two in my collection!


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 16, 2019)

They are an awesome looking line of morelia


----------



## nick_75 (May 22, 2020)

I have found a breeder but none of the photos of the animals have the white/red/yellow colouring as the ones that Kel Worley had.
They have the same colouring as a MD.


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 22, 2020)

If i can find the photos I have When i was last in MT isa i went herping and found three of them they are stunning animals thats for sure


----------



## Bl69aze (May 22, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> I have found a breeder but none of the photos of the animals have the white/red/yellow colouring as the ones that Kel Worley had.
> They have the same colouring as a MD.


bummer, do you think they were edited pics? or just a different "line"?


----------



## Sdaji (May 23, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> I have found a breeder but none of the photos of the animals have the white/red/yellow colouring as the ones that Kel Worley had.
> They have the same colouring as a MD.



Mt Isa/Djarra Carpets *are* Murray Darling Carpets.


----------



## nick_75 (May 25, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> If i can find the photos I have When i was last in MT isa i went herping and found three of them they are stunning animals thats for sure


It would be interesting to see if the photos of the captive individuals were a good representative of the wild animals you saw. Did the wild animals have the white/red/yellow like the Kel Worley captive animals, or did they have more MD colouring?
[doublepost=1590371333,1590370701][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> bummer, do you think they were edited pics? or just a different "line"?


I don't think the photos were edited, they were probably just exceptional examples of a locality. If Shagger can find the photos of the wild animals we will have a better idea if the Kel Worley captives were a good representation, or exceptional examples. I hope that the wild population has the white/red/yellow and the captive, MD coloured, animals I saw are the exception.


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 27, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> It would be interesting to see if the photos of the captive individuals were a good representative of the wild animals you saw. Did the wild animals have the white/red/yellow like the Kel Worley captive animals, or did they have more MD colouring?
> [doublepost=1590371333,1590370701][/doublepost]
> Two of the indivuals had a more MD colouring to them but the third was closer to what Kel Worley had im still going through my hard drives looking for said photos its taken a while theres 23 drives to go through


[doublepost=1590534622][/doublepost]@nick_75 ive managed to locate a photo of Kel Worleys animals and after located a saved file (Not my photo) of what i think is a MT isa Dajarra locality (im still looking for those elusive shots) as you can see this particular animal is more MD Colouring compared to Kel Worleys animal below


----------



## Nak__ (May 27, 2020)

Kelly Nowak at Hawkesbury reptiles breeds Dajarra locale MDs originating from Kel Worley’s line.
Colours vary but form what I’ve seen pretty typical of northern MDs with browns and rusty reds in the mix. Their most noticeable characteristic is that they don’t grow very big compared to most Murray’s , seemingly maxing out at around 1.2m or so.


----------



## Lurker (May 31, 2020)

Nak__ said:


> Kelly Nowak at Hawkesbury reptiles breeds Dajarra locale MDs originating from Kel Worley’s line.
> Colours vary but form what I’ve seen pretty typical of northern MDs with browns and rusty reds in the mix. Their most noticeable characteristic is that they don’t grow very big compared to most Murray’s , seemingly maxing out at around 1.2m or so.



I’ve seen photos of Kelly’s latest ones and I‘m led to believe they all descended from an original Djarra male that she managed to come by some years ago. They’re all the typical Darling colouration with an emphasis on the red side.

My guess is that the Worley snakes that were in his pics, were the result of his successfully breeding the white and yellow into them.


----------

